# in mourning, needing community



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

greetings. i am a staunch lover of cats, and have had feline companions for every one of my 43 years. i can't imagine life without them.

last night, our cat spider-man died of some type of poisoning. she was five years old, and our other three cats are her mother, sister and brother. it was all so sudden, it still hasn't really sunk in yet. we have had cats who suffered from poisoning and kidney failure before, and have been able to nurse them thru, thanks to subcutaneous fluids, probiotics, etc, but poor spider-man went so fast, it was staggering.

so, i am feeling an ever growing tide of grief and i felt, as an active internet forumer (mostly horror movie forums) that i needed to seek out a feline community, for support, for knowledge, for understanding. i'm sure most of us here have lost our furry friends, or come close, and understand how precious their lives are, and how meaningful a part of our families they are. i guess i felt like i needed to connect with other folks of like mind and experience, both as a means of processing my grief, but also as a way of honoring spider-man. she was a good kitty, sweet, playful, and ever hungry. we will miss her.

thanks for reading. i look forward to acclimating to this community, learning more about cats, sharing what i have to offer, and remembering my dear, sweet friend.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome and so sorry about your loss... I lost my Prince suddenly last year, he was my all in life, I know how much it hurts...


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.. I lost my boy Feadan suddenly without warning in Sept.. It does indeed hurt.. Still miss him.. 
So feel free to talk about him here.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your cat. I have one at the vet right now who is not doing so good, and may not make it much longer. It is so hard when our little best friends leave us, probably one of the worst things we ever go through. I hope your heart is able to heel soon. If you have other cats, they seem to help you with that, you sort of grieve together.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  I can't even think about losing my kitties beyond the fact that it will, of course, happen someday without experiencing a heavy feeling in my chest.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I recently lost 3 of my own cats within a month or so of each other. People here are very helpful in the grieving process. 

I hope when you are ready that you feel you can post about her and tell us what she was like.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry for you - several weeks ago I lost one suddenly - my oldest, who had a benign tumour but no other health problems, died and we were bereft - as were her "babies" - she was the universal mother. It is a horrible shock. I wish I could offer even more sympathy. Bless you and your baby!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss. Yes, a part of our soul goes with them when they depart this earthly life. So many of us here know what kind of pain you are in.
Please feel free to share stories and pictures. This is a warm and welcoming community of compassionate people who deeply care.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Spider-man. Too many of us have experienced your grief, and some of us very recently. I lost one of my kitties last month, also very suddenly and unexpectedly. The shock outweighs the grief at first, and then the grief takes over. It might be comforting to share your memories and pictures of her if and when you feel up to it. And I hope that you'll also find the support you will have here tremendously comforting. I know I have. 

Sending hugs to you and to your other kitties.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry...:'(
They leave an empty spot in our hearts when they go...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know the pain you are feeling. I lost my Misty and Tiger 2 weeks apart, in 2013. Then we lost a kitten to FIP in March of 2014. Losing them is devastating and it's so hard for some people to understand the grief and sorrow that you experience. I'm sending you thoughts and prayers.

Judy


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

thank you, everyone. i can't tell you how much your kind words mean to me, and how much i value your thoughts and energy. while i was waiting for this to post, i basically read through the entire section on lost friends and it was enormously valuable to read the brave words of others experiencing similar feelings.

i think i have my feet under me, and am feeling like i can participate more meaningfully around here. again, i can't thank y'all or catforum enough: y'all have given me exactly what i needed.

thank you.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

Straysmommy said:


> Welcome and so sorry about your loss... I lost my Prince suddenly last year, he was my all in life, I know how much it hurts...


i'm so sorry for your loss. my condolences.



Kaylesh said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.. I lost my boy Feadan suddenly without warning in Sept.. It does indeed hurt.. Still miss him..
> So feel free to talk about him here.


my condolences. losing cats suddenly is heartbreaking; i know we both wish we had more time.



howsefrau32 said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of your cat. I have one at the vet right now who is not doing so good, and may not make it much longer. It is so hard when our little best friends leave us, probably one of the worst things we ever go through. I hope your heart is able to heel soon. If you have other cats, they seem to help you with that, you sort of grieve together.


i hope your little guy is feeling better.



BotanyBlack said:


> Sorry for your loss. I recently lost 3 of my own cats within a month or so of each other. People here are very helpful in the grieving process.
> 
> I hope when you are ready that you feel you can post about her and tell us what she was like.


i can't imagine how you've made it through all of that. my most sincer condolences, and well-wishes for moving on.



Arianwen said:


> So sorry for you - several weeks ago I lost one suddenly - my oldest, who had a benign tumour but no other health problems, died and we were bereft - as were her "babies" - she was the universal mother. It is a horrible shock. I wish I could offer even more sympathy. Bless you and your baby!


your understanding is all the sympathy any of us could ever ask for. thank you. I am also deeply sorry for your loss.



jking said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I know the pain you are feeling. I lost my Misty and Tiger 2 weeks apart, in 2013. Then we lost a kitten to FIP in March of 2014. Losing them is devastating and it's so hard for some people to understand the grief and sorrow that you experience. I'm sending you thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Judy


thank you, judy. My thoughts and prayers are headed your way as well.

y'all are beautiful. this is definitely the right place.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So sorry!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

so sorry....
((hugs))) :heart


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks. i really can't tell y'all enough how much i appreciate being able to share all of this, and to receive so much warmth and well-wishes.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I truly believe that love between people or animals is never lost, and that we will be able to be reunited with our beloved pets in the afterlife. Something to keep in your mind and to look forward to.

*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*
~ unknown


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...last year I lost my beloved kitten to FIP, and this place, these people were so supportive through the horror. 
Many gentle hugs for you as you grieve.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

Leanne2112 said:


> So sorry for your loss xx


thank you.



catloverami said:


> I truly believe that love between people or animals is never lost, and that we will be able to be reunited with our beloved pets in the afterlife. Something to keep in your mind and to look forward to.
> 
> *"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*
> ~ unknown


i couldn't agree more.



Speechie said:


> So sorry for your loss...last year I lost my beloved kitten to FIP, and this place, these people were so supportive through the horror.
> Many gentle hugs for you as you grieve.


thank you so much. i'm so sorry about your friend. yes, the power of this place has helped immeasurably


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. I, too, lost my calico kitty at the end of June, just a couple days shy of her 14th bday. The grief was intense.

Take your time with grief and flow with it. Don't let anyone make you feel embarrassed; our kitties are family and children to us.

Oh geez...now all you guys have me crying for all your losses! Condolences to all!


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

texasgirl said:


> I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. I, too, lost my calico kitty at the end of June, just a couple days shy of her 14th bday. The grief was intense.
> 
> Take your time with grief and flow with it. Don't let anyone make you feel embarrassed; our kitties are family and children to us.
> 
> Oh geez...now all you guys have me crying for all your losses! Condolences to all!


thanks for the kind words. it still hurts, but i'm slowly starting to be able to think of her joyously and not just with pain.

i'm sorry for your loss, as well.


----------

